# Out with a friend



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Bagged a young female with a friends help tonight. He is now interested and wants to go hunting with me everyday. Spit roasted with BBQ and eaten. Sorry no photo of the he squirrel. In a hurry to clean him.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

gabeb said:


> Bagged a young female with a friends help tonight. He is now interested and wants to go hunting with me everyday. Spit roasted with BBQ and eaten. Sorry no photo of the he squirrel. In a hurry to clean him.


Living the dream right there bro

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go!!! I'll bet it tasted all the better for being bagged with a slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice! Looks tastey!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Very tasty is right. @Ukprelude actually I live in the concrete jungles of Urbana USA. I can somehow still make it work.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

gabeb said:


> Very tasty is right. @Ukprelude actually I live in the concrete jungles of Urbana USA. I can somehow still make it work.
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


Never heard of there mate, where is it? I mean what states in urbana near?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Not really a place. I live in the city (Urbania(acto corrected )with a lot of buildings(concrete jungle)is really about it.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bagged a young female with a friend and spit roasted her.
So long as you had permission and used good quality latex!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

JediMike said:


> Bagged a young female with a friend and spit roasted her.
> So long as you had permission and used good quality latex!


I did and yes.


----------

